# My Fenix LD10 "premium Q5" mod - Warning, picture heavy



## polkiuj (May 4, 2010)

So I got bored of single AA lights. It's just so dim.. =(

So I bought an AW 14500 to boost it's output (Forget the modes!!). Unfortunately, my sample weird.. The little sucker gets really hot really fast! My XR-E started to turn a golden brown at the silicon? part between the dome and the metal ring!

So I thought.. Upgrade time! I read that these new XP-G's are really great!

So.. In goes an XP-G R5 from nanotech! Yay~!

Also, I got tired of black lights, and I read a thread on CPF that ano'ed alu type II would change color when flamed. I'd like to know what happens to ano type III. So a trip to the stove and back..






The tint is really cool, slightly purplish/blue. Huge smooth hotspot and spill. Loved it! Except that the head cannot fully screw in due to the fact that the XP-G is mounted on a 10mm board but the original XR-E is emitter only!

So...









This is an Osram Golden Dragon optic from some cabinet LED i bought. Unfortunately, the "diffuser" is actually messing up the beam! *gasp*

So out comes the sandpaper and plastic polish..





And I figured I need a low mode, so in goes a resistor into the tailcap effectively giving it a low mode.


Specs:
LED: XP-G R5
Driver: Standard LD10 premium Q5 driver
Optics: Golden Dragon optic for cabinet LED, sanded smooth
*added* Switch: Fenix forward clickie with orange boot, from 4Sevens
Modes: Standard regulated low, somewhat direct drive max, hidden max SOS and hidden strobe
UI: loosen head - twist on: (switch must be on), click switch off for low (it must go from max to low)
loosen head - twist on-off-on: soft press momentary, click on, click again off (it will still draw current in off mode, twist for true off)
loosen head - twist on-off-on-off-on-off-on: click on for SOS (at max)
tighten head - twist on: soft press momentary, click on, click again off (it will still draw current in off mode, twist for true off)
tighten head - twist on-off-on: soft press strobe, click on strobe, click again off (it will still draw current in off mode, twist for true off)
Sounds complicated but it's actually quite easi once you get used to it heh~
Lumens: est: 10 lumens low, ~250 lumens max (not regulated, old battery)

Thoughts:
I love these new XP-Gs!! They run super cool! Takes 5 mins for the light to even feel warm! And I can continuously run it on max while holding it. Gets warm but not hot! Amazing!!

More eye candy =D

Beamshots! The beam is square!!




LD10 XP-G optic max





Eagletac T10LC2 max





LD10 XP-G optic max





Eagletac T10LC2 max





LD10 XP-G optic low - oops, really low





Eagletac T10LC2 general mode

The light!








As you can see, it's a BEATER! Mwahaha!

What I did inside..





















polkiuj's customs #001
=D

Thoughts?



P.s. mods, is the images allowed like this? thanks


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 4, 2010)

Nice Mod! 
One question about the 1st picture....Buttcheeks or Cleavage?...seriously..:thinking:


----------



## polkiuj (May 4, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Nice Mod!
> One question about the 1st picture....Buttcheeks or Cleavage?...seriously..:thinking:



Hahaha!

What do you think? :devil:   


It's my legs holding it hehe. :nana:


----------



## Egsise (May 5, 2010)

LD10 driver can't handle 14500, you'll burn it...

Buttcheecks, hairy buttcheecks. :whoopin::eeew:


----------



## polkiuj (May 5, 2010)

Egsise said:


> LD10 driver can't handle 14500, you'll burn it...
> 
> Buttcheecks, hairy buttcheecks. :whoopin::eeew:


That's what I thought as well, but I've been using it for quite a while now with no ill effects.

Fenix themselves told me that I could run it but lose all modes.



edit: ah man, I should have smacked it a little so it turns red like the smiley, hehe!
edit: do you think I should remove that 1st pic?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 5, 2010)

No, keep the 1st pic...people will wonder..Lol!!

I agree those XP-G's are cool!
Glad you were able to put new life into your old light!


----------



## polkiuj (May 5, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> No, keep the 1st pic...people will wonder..Lol!!
> 
> I agree those XP-G's are cool!
> Glad you were able to put new life into your old light!


Haha! Ok!

Thanks! But now my MODUS have taken over the LD10 for novelty value (and usage as well)!

B4 the modus, it was the Quark Ti 123^2 I flame anodized.

I'll post up the MODUS soon. =D


----------



## jwyj (May 5, 2010)

polkiuj said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> What do you think? :devil:
> 
> ...


 You've very fair knees.


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 5, 2010)

more pics... more pics... 
the 1st pic... :hahaha: :lolsign:

show your Sapphire Blue Ti Quark... :goodjob:


----------



## polkiuj (May 5, 2010)

What Sapphire blue Ti Quark? 

IMHO it's pretty much multi-colored.


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 5, 2010)

hahaha... indeed... indeed... I like the blue so much that I've forgotten the rest of the colours... more pics... more pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## Egsise (May 5, 2010)

polkiuj said:


> That's what I thought as well, but I've been using it for quite a while now with no ill effects.
> 
> Fenix themselves told me that I could run it but lose all modes.


Some have reported that after a while the driver fails, it does not happen instantly.


----------



## polkiuj (May 6, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Some have reported that after a while the driver fails, it does not happen instantly.


Thanks! I will surely report here if my driver fails. =)


----------



## suivant7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Another beater  My neutral modded L2D Premium Q5, now with XP-G R4 5B1 on 10mm round MCPCB from cutter.


----------



## suivant7 (Jul 3, 2010)

some work...


----------



## suivant7 (Jul 3, 2010)

some beamshots here


----------



## Chris_Lightman (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi,

how exactly did you alter the color of your LD10 when baking that thing in the oven?
How many mins and degrees to get which color?

Chris


----------

